# Bait barrels



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

DNR told me an open top tub is legal on private land. I don't see it being allowed per the wording of the law, but they said it is okay... as long as it doesn't contain stuff deer eat (like grains).


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> DNR told me an open top tub is legal on private land. I don't see it being allowed per the wording of the law, but they said it is okay... as long as it doesn't contain stuff deer eat (like grains).


Did you take down the name of the "DNR" who said that along with the date and at least the approximate time? For some strange reason different people sometimes interpret things in different ways. FM

Edit: I recall a now retired CO picked up bread from the old Bunny Bread outlet that was in town back in the day, and used it for deer bait. Either some of his deer were escapees from a petting zoo or it takes a while for them to get used to eating it. Either way, I tried it a couple times and it didn't work for me.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Forest Meister said:


> Did you take down the name of the "DNR" who said that along with the date and at least the approximate time? For some strange reason different people sometimes interpret things in different ways. FM


Yep! In writing.

It is a very logical answer, but logic isn't necessarily law.


----------

